# DIY Stealth ideas



## BenDover (Jan 26, 2008)

What are your ideas or plans or maybe things that you have done to keep your garden a secret?

I am trying to come up with a way to keep an entry completely stealthy. I was thinking of building a door in the back of a book shelf, but I'm not too sure of the mechanics of it and the hardware that I would need.

I did find a great "lock" for a hidden door though. Tot Lok


----------



## King Bud (Jan 26, 2008)

I've always liked the idea of using a full length mirror as a door.. or a trapped door, under a carpet.

The book case idea sounds a little hard, since you'd have to slide a heavy bookcase out of the way. Even with nice rollers, it might leave skuff marks on the floor.

Who're you hiding it from anyways?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 27, 2008)

i built my micro grow stealth box. just a black cabinet that use to hold about 10k CD's , gutted , sealed , good to go.


----------



## Canso (Jan 27, 2008)

I would like to have a Caiman alligator in a glass enclosure I have to walk threw, to get to the secret door at the back.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok dude here is what i did.....and i find it extreamly stelth.

  It can be done if you have the right situation/setup.

 So i had a walk in closet....and inside this closet, there was a cubby space ( with a door to it and everything).......and ( the cubby was big enough for a grow....but not stelth.
   So my idea was to "bring the back wall of my closet inward",  but really i just built a new wall about 2 feet from the original.
   So i bought drywall, 2 by 4's, putty, yada yada, and i built a wall frame, then added drywall, then i painted...and WALL_LAH ! i had a new wall.   or a.k.a "False Wall"

  Next i went into My Cubby room, and cut a opening into my new grow room, which is behind the new wall i built.
 So my grow is right inbetween 2 walls....original and false wall....

 I made a drywall/plywood door for the entrance to the grow room, so even if you look in the cubby....it just looks like a normal cubby room.......but really there is a secret entrance.
  You have to press on the bottom of the drywall door, and it pops open......its one of the press and release magnants that keeps it closed...

 Very stelthy, but a good ammount of work is needed to complete this, and time and effort = a perfect grow room Op.

 I havent done intake or exhaust yet, but temps are at 75-82   and i really have room for 8-12 or more plants.
 and i have basically unlimited heigth, and i have flower and vegg.

 HERE LOOK FOR YOURSELF FOR A BETTER IDEA : http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19899


----------



## BenDover (Jan 27, 2008)

> Who're you hiding it from anyways?


Everyone who doesn't need to know about it. 

I like the ideas. Keep 'em coming! :joint:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

The best I have seen,
   You go to a used appliance store, you just want an old junker type repair store for those old washers and dryers. Look for a large upright freezer with a locking door. The one I saw had the guts pulled out, i.e. the motor and the coils. Tons of room inside and the electric cord is normal for a freezer. Get a two door and you can do your clones in the top portion. The lock was an added bonus. The whole thing really looked just like what it was a freezer, and fan noise is normal too, think about it.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

